# Motorbike Questions.



## CaptBucky (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey, Im a new member to the site after a google search brought me here to find a thread on help getting an ITV certificate...

The story: I took a bike tour through Europe last summer and ended up here in Valencia, where i have decided to stay. My MOT has run out and British road tax too, those two facts alone would invalidate my insurance but i believe my insurance had a 45 day limit on European use anyway. So that is also not in effect.... ! (I havent been using the bike for the last month, it was in a friends Garage.)(anyone noticed im not so organised with regardards to these things... (!))

Anyway, I am likely to be riding the bike home in the summer again so would be reluctant to permanently register it out here with all the cost involved just to take it home and do it all again... and beyond that i dont really know what exactly to do.

Questions that i would love to have some help with...

Is the ITV certificate valid for the UK's regulations too? i.e. Can i simply get an ITV cert here and then renew my British Road tax and then find some appropriate new insurance? Are there any special requirements of the ITV test that i need to be aware of so that i can sort it before i go? Any reccommendations about the tax and insurance situations would also be welcome...

Thanks in advance, any help would be very much appreciated.
Regards,
Sam


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

CaptBucky said:


> Hey, Im a new member to the site after a google search brought me here to find a thread on help getting an ITV certificate...
> 
> The story: I took a bike tour through Europe last summer and ended up here in Valencia, where i have decided to stay. My MOT has run out and British road tax too, those two facts alone would invalidate my insurance but i believe my insurance had a 45 day limit on European use anyway. So that is also not in effect.... ! (I havent been using the bike for the last month, it was in a friends Garage.)(anyone noticed im not so organised with regardards to these things... (!))
> 
> ...


Youll probably be in a bit of trouble when you get home because you have to register any vehicle as off the road in the UK .... you're not allowed simply to not have road tax / mot. The ITV will not be acceptable in the UK, so you will be riding your bike illegally as soon as you touch the ground in the UK. It might be acceptable if you make a prior appointment for an MOT at the port you are arriving at. Of course you wont be able to tax the bike in the UK immediately as you have no MOT, and as you have neither of those your insurance will be invalid as you say.


----------



## CaptBucky (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok point taken, when i get into the uk again i can get it MOT´d that shouldnt be much probs... Ill need to go check out SORN reg´s too then...

Is it just a case of taking my bike down to a local garage and getting an ITV done in the same way as home, then road tax and insurance are available in Spain even with a British registration? If that is the case then great i can sort that out...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

CaptBucky said:


> Ok point taken, when i get into the uk again i can get it MOT´d that shouldnt be much probs... Ill need to go check out SORN reg´s too then...
> 
> Is it just a case of taking my bike down to a local garage and getting an ITV done in the same way as home, then road tax and insurance are available in Spain even with a British registration? If that is the case then great i can sort that out...



No you need to get it matriculated onto Spanish plates with ITV as part of the process, and then you can pay road tax and get it insured.
Its possible you may have to pay import registration tax, depending on your status, and if you use a gestoria it will cost you between €600 - 900 which is probably a good idea if your not au fait with Spanish beaurocracy. At minimum you will need all the original registration docs, passport, NIE, we needed our padron, and depending on the bike and circumstances you may need a certificate of comformity.

If your vehicle is not taxed in the UK then you have to have a sorn in place. Not having either means you are likely to be fined as if you have not got road tax at all.

You cant drive at all in the UK by the word of the law and should really have the bike taken back by trailer, for as I say the moment you touch down in the UK you will be illegal

Sorry for the bad news


----------

